# Computer Comedy



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

Computer Fix-All...

Keep a hammer next to your phone or computer.

This acts to threaten the computer or phone into obedience.

Sledgehammers and axes also work very well.

If they try to sneak around your disciplinary moves, just whisper "fire" to them and they will tremble and then obey.


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 12, 2022)

In the beginning I felt like using a hammer, but I'm more tech savvy now,


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


>


since you brought it up...Hillary lost 30,000 emails.

Bush White House lost...wait for it....22 million...

those darn facts...just so annoying.

https://www.newsweek.com/2016/09/23/george-w-bush-white-house-lost-22-million-emails-497373.html


----------



## Jace (Apr 29, 2022)

The oldest computer was owned by Adam & Eve.

It was an Apple  with very limited memory...just 1Byte..

and everything crashed!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


>


I've been doing that for 2 days!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Jace (May 3, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


AdditionalIy, I guess it could be said...Home computers are being called upon to perform 
many new functions..
including the consumption of homework...
formerly "eaten by the dog"!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

One step solution to all computer problems....


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

it's a printer, but I imagine it's a computer...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

Bash the Computer game!

Enjoy!

http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/bash-the-computer/


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Jace (May 9, 2022)

A picture _may be worth a thousand words..._

but it uses up _*a thousand times more memory! *_


----------



## Sassycakes (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 10, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 10, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> One step solution to all computer problems....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219788


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 10, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> View attachment 220646


----------



## GoneFishin (May 10, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Jace (May 20, 2022)

What do you get when you cross a guard dog with a computer? 

When it _megabytes, it *megahertz!  *_


----------

